# My 2 year old talks to herself



## nicoleJOLIE

I dont know if its normal that she does, but today her auntie and i took her for a cookie, and she was having a full blown conversation with herself. It scared the shit out of me.. Me and the people close to her think its just weird, and my mom says she doesnt remember me and my brother doing it. What do you girls think?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My 2 year old does this sometimes when we put him to bed. We'll stand outside the door and listen to him, he'll just lay there in the dark talking nonsense to himself for a bit! I don't think it's anything concerning they're still experimenting g with speech and sounds and interacting I guess x


----------



## Sarah1508

It's totally normal wee kids talk to themselves all the time and even have imaginary friends, to me it just shows she has a healthy imagination :flower:


----------



## x__amour

My LO has conversations with herself all the time. Or she'll pretend to talk to her dolls, IRL friends, etc.


----------



## MummyMana

They just like to practice their new skill alone :) If we'd just took up a new thing we might feel awkward practising in front of everyone, kids feel the same :)


----------



## ClairAye

I don't think it is strange. My LO doesn't talk but he babbles in situations where he would talk if he could and he walks about doing it.


----------



## nicoleJOLIE

Thanks girls. It just made me super nervous because i was like why is she talking to herself and not other kids/people. 
But knowing that your babes do it to i feel a bit better about it :hugs:


----------



## ctoms89

All the time, lol. She's talked herself to sleep since before she could actually talk, haha. She's 3.5 now and still does it!


----------



## Eidson23

My son is 7 and he still talks to himself sometimes! Not weird at all. If he's not talking, he's singing his own theme music for whatever he is doing haha.


----------



## SisterRose

My daughter talks to herself all of the time and she's going to be 4 in September! I just thought it was cute, she is a little barmy, but we love it. She'll sit and have full blown conversations with herself, her food, her toys, even her hands. We joke about it and say that she's never quiet, even if she hasn't got anyone else to talk to she'll talk to herself. Such a chatterbox.


----------

